# Lotto Lösung



## FGTH (30. Juni 2005)

Ups habe gerade erst gesehen da hatte jemand das gleich problem.
Ok wer lust hat was zu schreiben kann es tun, mit ein wenig erklärung das es auch ein dussel wie ich verstehe"
Hallo!
Ist ein sehr einfaches problem für euch denke ich, aber ich habe null ahnung von VB, bzw. werde gerade eingearbeitet, wobei ich sagen muß der kollege der das macht mir das nicht so richtig rüber bringen kann.Wie können die Zahlen so sortiert werden das die erste zufallszahl die kleinste ist und so weiter....
Mit ein wenig erklärungen wäre das super.
Ich füge mal den Code ein:
Sub Zufallszahl()

  Const LottoMin As Long = 1
  Const LottoMax As Long = 47

  Dim Zahlen() As Long
  Dim Zähler As Long
  Dim Vorhanden As Boolean
  Dim LottoZahl As Long

  Randomize
  ReDim Zahlen(0)

  Do While UBound(Zahlen) < 6
    LottoZahl = Int((LottoMax - LottoMin + 1) * Rnd + LottoMin)

    Zähler = 0
    Do While Zähler < UBound(Zahlen)
      Zähler = Zähler + 1
      If Zahlen(Zähler) = LottoZahl Then Exit Do
    Loop

    If Zahlen(Zähler) <> LottoZahl Or Zähler = 0 Then
      ReDim Preserve Zahlen(UBound(Zahlen) + 1)
      Zahlen(UBound(Zahlen)) = LottoZahl
    End If
  Loop

End Sub
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------

